# Need an icon



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

I used Google to search for this site. I created my account with my Gmail which has me stuck with it being on Google with a Google chrome being attached. My problem is I created a shortcut to get here through Google search. Now when I turn my phone off that shortcut no longer works which means I have to search for this site by searching thru Google and then making a shortcut to get here. I do not have any app icon. Can you help me figure out how to get a normal icon instead of having to use the shortcut thru Google chrome?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CantSitStill said:


> I used Google to search for this site. I created my account with my Gmail which has me stuck with it being on Google with a Google chrome being attached. My problem is I created a shortcut to get here through Google search. Now when I turn my phone off that shortcut no longer works which means I have to search for this site by searching thru Google and then making a shortcut to get here. I do not have any app icon. Can you help me figure out how to get a normal icon instead of having to use the shortcut thru Google chrome?


There is no app. But you can add the icon to your home screen where the other apps are following these directions. Open Tam to whatever page you want to open up to. Homepage would be my suggestion.

*Android*

Launch “Chrome” app.
Open the website or web page you want to pin to your home screen.
Tap the menu icon (3 dots in upper right-hand corner) and tap Add to homescreen.
You’ll be able to enter a name for the shortcut and then Chrome will add it to your home screen.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

That's if you have an Android phone. If you don't have an Android phone let me know and I'll copy directions for that.

So you know, there is no way to stop Chrome from making the tab history. So you'll go in there and it'll say you have 20 tabs open and it will have those available to look at unless you hit the three dots every time you go in or out and choose close all tabs.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok I have done that already but didn't change the name. Just saved followed threads 
. But when I turn my phone off the shortcut stops working so then i habe to find it and make a new one


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You don't have to make an icon on your phone for every page. All you have to do is make one that will open up to the main page and then at the top of the page if you want to see your recent activity you can go to that place where it says the number of tabs open which is to the left of the three dots at the very top and then it will show you each page. The problem is you'll need to empty that out regularly.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You don't have to make an icon on your phone for every page. All you have to do is make one that will open up to the main page and then at the top of the page if you want to see your recent activity you can go to that place where it says the number of tabs open which is to the left of the three dots at the very top and then it will show you each page. The problem is you'll need to empty that out regularly.


Yes I know that. It's jsut the shortcuts stop and won't work and i have to make new ones


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CantSitStill said:


> Yes I know that. It's jsut the shortcuts stop and won't work and i have to make new ones


You need to name it. That's on the list of instructions. Just make one and name it and see if that one will stay.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

To close your incognito tabs, you just go to the number to the left of the three dots and press on that and then you can close the incognito one simply by closing them one by one or you can close them all by hitting close all tabs.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

My daughter is coming over Tuesday. She is the one that created a google email address. She said I'll never need it. I'm hoping to get a different search engine and see if I can use my aol email to get into this site. That's how I set it up before i got this phone. Gotta get to bed. It's getting late. Hopefully we can figure it out. Thank you for your help. 🙂


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You can just bookmark the site in whichever browser you're using. Then, just open your browser and click on the bookmark from the bookmark tab. 

You'll want to bookmark this link - Talk About Marriage

Steps for adding a bookmark on Chrome - How to add bookmarks in Google Chrome on desktop or mobile

-Mike


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you. I have it bookmarked now. Hopefully that will save it. Was hoping to use a different browser if I can figure out how to find browers on my phone.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

What I want is it to be an app like Calvin's is. Instead I used Google to find it and went from there. Maybe it's because I used my gmail instead of my aol address


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it possible to Google duckduckgo by searching it on the internet and creating am account with my google email without putting your credit card number in?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

If my phone already has duckduckgo how do I find it on my android?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so I was about to get duckduckgo and I put my email in and the password I chose but then it wants all of my credit card info. It says it won't charge me but I still am uncomfortable with that. Sigh.. so what happens if I use my aol password for this site than the gmail one. Am I allowed able or allowed to do that. This way I won't have this place showing all of those tabs on top.


----------

